# Good idea & easy to do



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Here is a good idea for aquascaping if you have the right contributing components: good lighting and CO2. I'm planning to try it out as soon as I can find some Riccia.

http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantingtips.htm


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I have tried this out before and its a great way to get riccia to grow like a carpet. Riccia is great because you can always count on it growing like crazy (and pearling which is always fun to see).


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Holocron I have a couple of questions for you. In the past when you tried this what type/amount of lighting were you using? In what size tank? Were you adding any additives to the water i.e. iron/excel/potasium/nitrogen etc.? Did you have pressurized CO2 or not? I know that's alot of questions but I just want to be informed and get as much info so my attempt can be successful.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

no problem WW.

I had about 4 wpg lighting and yes I added ferts (trace, N, K, P). At the time I did the riccia mat I had DIY CO2. My tank is a 50g.

HTH!


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2006)

I use this method as well but not exactly like it says. Instead of stapling the grids I use fishing line to tie the two pieces together. This way no unsightly rusting. I also add a bit of gravel inside the grids to weigh them down, not a lot of gravel though because the riccia seems to weigh itself down after it grow enough.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ace, what do you mean by rusting?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think what Ace meant was the staples "rusting" away.


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2006)

you got it!


----------

